# SG Kendal Cream Flake



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I got a nice sample of this stuff in a bomb from DanR a while back. I've had several bowls of it now (including one right now).

The flakes are nice broad, long but thin flakes. The color is a very pleasant dark chocolate dark brown.

When opening the bag, it is very similar in smell to a mild Lakeland from GH. It is no secret that I have recently become a big fan of G&H Lakelands, so it is no surprise that I like this SG tobacco. When smoking it, it also has a flavor similar to a mild Lakeland. None of the soapiness of the G&H tobaccos, but the floral taste is definitely there. It is a much more mild floral flavor and smell than the G&H Lakelands, but sometimes something more subtle is just right.

According to tobaccoreviews.com it is flavored with cocoa/chocolate and cream. I do get the cream flavor out of it, but not so much chocolate. It definitely has the characteristic creaminess of burley with a bit more (the flavoring I suppose) and some characteristic Virginia sweetness. As mentioned before, it also has some Lakeland style floral flavors and smells as well.

It packs a bit of a nicotine hit so be sure to have a drink with it and smoke it on a full stomach.

I am a fan. I have just ordered two tins of this stuff. It is a good tobacco, and I definitely recommend it to anyone interested in a good quality tobacco that is a little different.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Jeff for the praise report! That sounds like something I'd like...now on to get my hands on some!

I appreciate reviews like this, sometimes its nice to just read one's thoughts...the flavor profile, etc...so thanks brother!


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I did not detect any coco /choc flavors either. I first tried a new tin of this around a week ago; there was some unpleasantness involved. A flavor I couldnt put my tongue on, reminded me of something I had as a child, but cant put a name to it.

Had it jarred up for a week and smoked some last night and that mystery nasty moved further into the background making for a better smoke.


----------

